# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > [Signature] [Request] Tony Stark Signature & Avatar

## d3rrial

O hai dar! Didnt see u come in. However: I need a new Signature for MMOwned! Since I think Robert Downey Jr. is one of the best actors (David hewlett's still better  :Big Grin:  ) I thought next to my Iron Man Sig (Made by Narudan) a Sig of Tony Stark would look nice  :Smile: 

Render: Some (good) Tony Stark render of your choice!
Text: _SkHiEnEgP_
Subtext (Not neccessary): MMOwned Donor
Size 400x120 (or 400x130) px
And everything else is in your hand. If this is waaaaay to few infos, just ask and I'ma try to give some more info  :Smile: 

Thanks a lot, greets SkHi!

----------


## Confucius

David Tennant is still better!  :Frown:  Even if he's not the doctor anymores.

----------


## Ground Zero

Here's a render of Tony Stark I did a while ago, never got round to using it.

----------


## d3rrial

> David Tennant is still better!  Even if he's not the doctor anymores.


David Tennant isnt better than David Hewlett. But David Tennant was the best Doctor of all times. I like Matt Smith tho.

Thank you Ground Zero for the Render! This might help sum of you to create something nice with it!  :Smile:

----------


## Dobbs

Just had a mess about with transparent background got this:

Black text:


White Text:

----------


## FireWolfz

my try

----------


## d3rrial

I will take FireWolfz Signature for the first, but I would still be happy if others would send in some more!

I still need an Avatar with 120x120px!

Thank you for your entrys so far!

----------


## alj03

Well I made one, here it is:

----------


## d3rrial

That is a very nice one! But could you please change the proportions of his body a bit, he looks so fat  :Big Grin:  Also could you make his face shiny like the original? The text isnt bad bit I dont think it fits.
If you correct that, you will get all my lasting cash (I have 4 cash left :P) and +rep!

----------


## alj03

He doesn't look fat in photoshop... 

I'll see what I can do.

----------


## d3rrial

Nice, but lemme give you a Font, OK? Now the Sig looks good and the only thing bad is the text. If you have that in perfection, you're the best  :Smile: 
http://www.dafont.com/font.php?file=...m&classt=alpha

Subtext: Tahoma (standard font)

----------


## alj03

Ok here they are:

----------


## Ground Zero

I know i'm not that good, but I attempted one.

----------


## Narudan

> 


Hi, my name is Tony St... HOLY F*** MY HANDS ARE ON FIRE

----------


## d3rrial

> Hi, my name is Tony St... HOLY F*** MY HANDS ARE ON FIRE


ROFL!!

I like the sig tho it doesnt really fit my expectations. Thank you very much for giving it a shot!

I still need an Avatar! Make it 120x120px and use anything you want! (Doesnt have to be Tony Stark/Iron Man related, just use anything!)

----------


## alj03

> 


He used that red laser thingo that pwns the crap outa teh robots in teh 2nd movie with one spinny move.

----------

